# Are you a night owl, if so what type are you?



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Pinion said:


> What's my prize for a correct guess?




The thrill of victory?


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

INFJ
In a sense. I like waking up really early, but I feel as though a lot of my best ideas come to me at night, when everything I've been thinking about throughout the day resurfaces in my mind.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

ISTP and a nightowl.


You know it's said that people with higher IQ's tend more likely to be night owls.?:wink:


----------



## MGR21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hikikomori said:


> Nocturnal. Too much noise during the day. Too much 'day' during the day. Too many humans...INTJ.


Lol agree, I like the quiet and nightness if that's a word XD


----------



## Casco (Jun 26, 2014)

INTP, and definitely a night owl. I've always just felt more alert at night, ever since I was a little kid.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

God damn it INFPs...


----------



## phoenixmarie (Jun 28, 2013)

I hate being a night owl, since I feel like I miss so much of daylight's beauty, but here I am at 5:45 in the morning, having not slept all night -.- I'm an ISFJ.


----------



## 121689 (Jun 21, 2014)

INFJ, definite night owl with a sleep disorder side kick XD. That being said, I do like being up later for creative and productive reasons.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

It's twenty to four in the morning. I should probably sleep soon. 
But it's nice hearing birds. Seems to be seagulls tonight though. 
I'm ISFJ.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

I am an ISTJ and I am definitely a night-owl. It takes me forever to feel awake and to get moving in the morning. It is not unusual for me to still be awake at 3 or 4 o'clock in the morning.


----------

